
Cebit Hannover - the biggest computer expo to be canceled - alismayilov
https://mobile.twitter.com/cebit/status/1067761331464519680?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
======
jansan
As children we went to the CeBit to raid the booths of Commodore, Atari and
others (a friend of mine brought back 2kg of stickers one day), and as a
student I worked there each year as a night guard (Silicon Graphics, best
booth evah!). But obviously times have changed. One could argue that the
technology presented at the CeBit made the CeBit obsolete. Still, feels a bit
sad to see it go.

